# MAN WAS ‘DAYS FROM DEATH AFTER ABUSIVE GIRLFRIEND STABBED, BURNED AND STARVED HIM.



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

This is one of the worst domestic violence cases against men in the UK. His girlfriend is now in prison. I've posted some photos but there are others that are too disturbing, one he looks like a starved victim of war.

I AM A FEMALE AND KNOW MORE MEN WHO HAVE BEEN MENTALLY, PHYSICALLY ABUSED. THE SAD THING IS MOST OF THESE GO UNREPORTED.

A man who was scalded and stabbed by his abusive girlfriend has revealed how he was just ‘days from death’ when police found him.

Alex Skeel, 23, was told what clothes to wear, isolated from his friends and family and banned from sleeping in the same bed as the mother of his children, Jordan Worth.

She also threw boiling water over him and injured him with knives during their relationship, which began when they were both 16.

Worth was the first woman in the UK to be convicted of coercive and controlling behaviour and was jailed for seven and a half years last year.

Alex, from Bedford, has since opened up about his ordeal in new BBC documentary Abused By My Girlfriend.

He claims the relationship started off well, but soon she began to tell him what to wear – although at the time he didn’t mind.

‘[Jordan would] say, I don’t really like the colour grey, I don’t think you should wear the colour grey,’ he said.

‘I don’t like your hair like that, you should have your hair like this. I don’t like the shoes you’re wearing. But I never took it as a negative.’

Her behaviour worsened, and the pair eventually broke up but later got back together when Worth revealed she was pregnant with their son Thomas J (‘TJ’), who was born in May 2014.

Alex says he was soon forced to cut ties with his family and didn’t speak to them for two years – even when his second child, Iris, was born in May 2017.

He claims things deteriorated to the point where his girlfriend would attack or assault him ‘every day’, and on one occasion she made him swallow an entire packet of sleeping pills.

While on another occasion he said she attacked him with a broken hairbrush, breaking his tooth in the process.

‘I had no money, I didn’t drive, so in the end I just ripped the tooth out,’ Alex says, recalling how being hit with a hammer or knife became part of daily life.

‘I’d be asleep and she’d smack me in the head and I’d look in the mirror and I’d just be bleeding,’ he says.

‘I wasn’t eating properly, she didn’t let me. She made me sleep on the floor instead of the bed.

‘I could feel that my body was starting to shut down. I didn’t want [my son] to get hurt, so I was fighting to keep going because I didn’t know what would happen if I was to leave.’

Bedfordshire police, who also appear in the documentary, recalled attending the house after Worth slashed Alex’s hand with a bread knife.

But despite there being ‘blood everywhere’, the couple both insisted that Alex’s injuries were self-inflicted.

Worth was jailed last year (Picture: South Beds News Agency)

Officers took Alex to hospital to fix his badly burnt arm, but Worth came in and ‘walked him out of the hospital’ despite the attempts of the surgeon, who sensed something was wrong, to make him stay.

‘I kept saying I did it to myself. I was scared of what she was going to do,’ Alex said.

It wasn’t until Sgt. Ed Finn of Bedfordshire Police saw Alex in the day time a few days later that he realised what was happening.

‘As soon as I saw him in the light of day, the state of him in terms of countless injuries all over his body the fact that he had these horrible dirty clothes on,’ he recalls in the documentary.

‘He was pale, thin. I thought… he was being abused.’

Worth was described in court as having ‘two sides’, one of which did voluntary work for unwanted animals and had raised money children in Africa.

Prosecutor Maryam Syed said that behind the closed doors of their home in the village of Stewartby, she controlled every aspect of her partner’s life.

The court heard how Alex was heard by his neighbours shouting at Worth: ‘Get off me, you are hurting me’ and had been seen with black eyes, limping and with his arm in sling.

Once Worth was seen at window by a neighbour ‘armed’ with a screwdriver or hammer, the court was told.

Another neighbour heard the victim shouting ‘Get off me. Get off my head. Don’t keep doing that to my head.’

She saw burn marks on his arms which he explained away as self-inflicted.

In June of 2017 neighbours called police to the couple’s home after hearing shouting.

An ambulance crew noted injuries to Alex’s hand and burns to arms and legs which were being self treated with cling film.

He was taken to Bedford Hospital’s acute clinical unit and then to Addenbrookes Hospital, where he was treated for second and third degree burns.

There, he claims hospital doctors told him he was just ’10 days from death’ in his physical state, by which point the burns had become infected.

Abused By My Girlfriend. will be available on BBC Three via iPlayer from 10am on Monday 18th February and on BBC One on Tuesday (19 February) at 10.45pm.



https://metro.co.uk/2019/02/17/man-days-death-abusive-girlfriend-stabbed-burned-starved-865

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































































Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm glad she's in prison. What a terrible case. Hopefully he will now get the help he needs to learn how to not allow anyone to treat him this way. Very bad situation.


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

The bigger question , why did he ALLOW this to happen ? 🤔


----------



## CrAzYdOgLaDy (Mar 22, 2021)

Jimi007 said:


> The bigger question , why did he ALLOW this to happen ?


He wouldn't hurt or hit women. They were together from age 16 and she probably didn't start the abuse until he'd fallen for her and after having the baby, like all abusers men and women. Once they isolate you the abuse gets worse. Us women aren't all angels, some are just as evil as men. More awareness needs to be pushed for men and more support. Many won't report because they feel shame. Most cases of male abuse goes unreported sadly due to feeling shame. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

All she would of had to do was say that she did this because he wasn’t “woke” enough. She would have received loving praise from the media and an instant pardon from any jail time.


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Hmm…unless she had him chained inside his house, why didn’t he leave? She’s not a big girl.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SCDad01 said:


> Hmm…unless she had him chained inside his house, why didn’t he leave? She’s not a big girl.


This is THE question for all abuse cases no matter if it's the woman or the man doing the abuse. He moved in with her when they were 16 years old. Where were their parents? Did he come from an abusive family?

We need to teach our children what abuse is and that they need to get out of the abusive situation the first time the abuse happens. Never, ever given an abuser a 2nd chance.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

what I gleaned from this is that some people are just too weak to help. I’m sure all his friends and family at one point told the guy a thousand times that he should leave her and she was horrible. He knew what she was and stayed in spite of being abused EVERY DAY. This is no different at all from the guys and ladies that stay in sexless or roommate marriages, marriages where a spouse cheats, gambles, does drugs, had a porn addiction, and any other number of vile qualities. 

NOBIDY can save you but yourself. This guy would have died had someone not put her in prison. When she gets out, he will probably try to get her back.

it’s very sad. Rarely to this extent, but people mistreat others all the time and some keep coming back for more.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

She did it like every other domestic abuser does it, isolated him from his friends and family first of all. Wikipedia says he was born at 2 lbs with a twin brother and had several operations as a baby/child. So he was probably not physically very strong to begin with. 

She is a real psychopath. Very sad. Hope he has a chance at happiness and no one lets her out of prison for looking harmless and like the girl next door. She's only in for 7 years. She's been having someone post on her facebook that she's the victim.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> This is THE question for all abuse cases no matter if it's the woman or the man doing the abuse. He moved in with her when they were 16 years old. Where were their parents? Did he come from an abusive family?
> 
> We need to teach our children what abuse is and that they need to get out of the abusive situation the first time the abuse happens. Never, ever given an abuser a 2nd chance.


Two young good looking kids like that, no one would suspect it unless it was right in their face. Sad.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

DownByTheRiver said:


> She did it like every other domestic abuser does it, isolated him from his friends and family first of all. Wikipedia says he was born at 2 lbs with a twin brother and had several operations as a baby/child. So he was probably not physically very strong to begin with.


Actually he was a football coach no? According to wiki.

It doesn't really take much for a woman to have a man by his balls.


----------



## Loves Coffee (4 mo ago)

Reminds me of my brother and his girlfriend years ago. She was very hot looking and abusive also. She would antagonize him all day and break stuff. All she had to do was just hit herself and call the police and they take her story every time even though they witnessed nothing.

Actually from the time I was a kid, most of the abusers I have known were women. Only a couple of men.

The best thing to do is leave early when it's just red flags.

Edit: phone spelling suggestions were bad.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

RandomDude said:


> Actually he was a football coach no? According to wiki.
> 
> It doesn't really take much for a woman to have a man by his balls.


Yes, but that doesn't mean he was necessarily in shape, since I'm assuming that was probably school coach. And they're in UK, so football.....isn't that soccer?


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> football.....isn't that soccer?


To us is soccer. To the rest of the world it is football. Because is played with your feet, unlike American football which is called football but is its not played with your feet, unless it is a kickoff.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Rob_1 said:


> To us is soccer. To the rest of the world it is football. Because is played with your feet, unlike American football which is called football but is its not played with your feet, unless it is a kickoff.


Weird, huh? We should just call ours tackle ball.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Weird, huh? I should just call ours tackle ball.


"Tackle ball" is a perfect fit.


----------



## elliblue (7 mo ago)

Rob_1 said:


> "Tackle ball" is a perfect fit.


Maybe people got confused. 'American Football' is actually a more aggresive style of rugby, isn't it? 
As both rugby and football originate from Britain the early Pilgrims, your Americans ancestors, got confused after they left their grey island of origin which was Great Britan.

The Pilgrims got confused with their own culture and language of origin. All the Pilgrims could remember after such a long time was that football is a game in which a ball gets kicked with the foot. 
The pilgrims who suddenly transformed into amish people then thought, both games were played with the foot but it doesn't makes sense to call them the same. Then they decided to call one soccer, believing that might have been the real name football was actually called. Soccer kind of sounds like football if you think about it. Just imagine you are drunk saying football in the most american way. 
That relates kind of how the Brits invented English by trying to talk German being drunk all the time. If you aren't German, English sounds and is like a drunk person speeking German and confusing all the grammar and 30% of all the letters!

Then the amish pilgrims said, lets make rugby more dangerous and call it football as football now was refered to as soccer. 
That is how the nsmes football, soccer and rugby were born and could exist beside each other. Now making sense to Americans (only).


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

elliblue said:


> Maybe people got confused. 'American Football' is actually a more aggresive style of rugby, isn't it?
> As both rugby and football originate from Britain the early Pilgrims, your Americans ancestors, got confused after they left their grey island of origin which was Great Britan.
> 
> The Pilgrims got confused with their own culture and language of origin. All the Pilgrims could remember after such a long time was that football is a game in which a ball gets kicked with the foot.
> ...



Very nice story you created there.

I think that Rugby is more dangerous than American Football. To start they don't even wear protection (that's brutal). 
Soccer originating in the 1800's and American football in the1900's out of Rugby in late 1800's leave little room to the poor Amish and the Pilgrims. Probably the Pilgrims were kicking around some inflated bladder as a ball to pass the time while traveling to America. The natives forgot to ask for their passport so they illegally stayed and started playing more "Gameball", until the late 1800's when everyone went crazy about playing professional football after exiting the Rugby league and creating their own game. Yeah, they forgot the little detail that the game is not played with the feet.


----------

